# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Chondro eggs hatching and a JUMBO!

## TrpnBils

After probably the most stressful week I've ever had last week, this is a nice way to start out the new week. Our second and final clutch of the year is hatching tonight - 1 red so far, but there are 13 to go. When I was moving them over to the hatch tub tonight I weighed a few of them. Most are around 15 grams in weight, but we have a colossal 30g one that seems oddly out of place. It's like a small chicken egg!

I have to say, I'm very happy with the way our clutches worked out this year. Our egg boxes were shallow deli cups with upside-down plastic margarita glass "domes" over top of them to control dripping. Vermiculite was used for substrate, and we only lost 3 eggs out of the two clutches which is an improvement from previous years.

I'll be sure to follow up with photos, but I wanted to get these up tonight. I can't believe the size of the jumbo egg!

----------


## Dabonus

Grats on yet another clutch hatching. 
Hopefully some of these babies turn out just as gorgeous as the previous hatchlings.

----------


## dragonboy4578

Very cool, and best of luck..... :Good Job:

----------


## DZ Reptiles

Can't wait to see em out of the egg! That is one big egg!

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

My birthday is coming up so I'll send my address! No need to start it.  :Wink:  

Nothing is better in the herp world than seeing little faces sticking out of eggs!

----------


## mainbutter

I wonder if that giant egg will yield twins!

----------


## jsmorphs2

Congrats!! That big egg is crazy! Wonder whats inside, twins maybe?

----------


## LizardPants

Congrats!  I love GTPS.  What were the pairings: locality type, designer?

----------


## TrpnBils

Thanks guys - I'll keep everyone posted on the giant yields. I'm going to move it into its own hatch tub after work today so I can see exactly what comes out of it  :Smile: 

So far we're up to 3 reds and a yellow pipping, so hopefully that is a sign of a red-heavy clutch! Every other one we've hatched out has been exactly 50/50 mix of colors.




> Congrats!  I love GTPS.  What were the pairings: locality type, designer?


No idea on locality. They're both mutts as far as I'm concerned because there's no definite locality associated with them. The hatchlings show all kinds of locality traits and previous pairings have given "definite" Sorongs, Biaks, Arus, and highland appearances, so I'm not going to speculate on what it might be. We're always real clear with buyers on this part and it hasn't seemed to be an obstacle for anyone. Regardless, they look very cool and we've gotten some mite phase and other oddball snakes from these parents in the past so we let them speak for themselves  :Smile:

----------


## K2exotics

so what did come out of that jumbo.. now that all the babies are here  :Smile:

----------


## TrpnBils

totally forgot about that! All we got out of it was a single, average sized yellow neonate! It's still cool though. I love the light patterns on these yellows  :Smile:

----------

